# When will nigerian's voice change?!!



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a 10 month old nigerian doe and her voice is still high pitch and annoying! When will her voice deepen? Becuase she can scream at a higher pitch than my other doe and it's extremely annoying!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

lol I have one that still sounds like a baby and is 8 months old...every time I hear her scream I go to check for babies as I have some due soon LOL! :laugh:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

they change? hah!!!! . I dont keep enough babies to notice I guess.. only one offspring on premises.. she'll be gone this spring prolly tho..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure if it will change. If she is 10 months old that may just be her voice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have one that is 9 mo and she has a soft baby voice still.... I was just lucky her voice has always been sof and quiet!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have an adult buck who thinks he's so macho, but his bleat is quiet and high pitched. He sounds like a baby. He doesn't do it too often. :laugh: Seems like at 10 months it would have changed as much as it's going to, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My almost 2 year old buck sounds EXACTLY like he did as a 2 month old baby....I dont think some do change! Poor guy thinks hes all tough when he sounds like hes on steriods LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto... I also have a 10 mo old, and she thinks she's in heat today!!! She's supposed to be bred... but she's SO loud and shrill!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

our older buck, Tony sounds like a cross between a bull elephant and a dinosaur when he is sweet talking the girls,, visitors freak out when they hear him bellowing.. throw some Snuffaluppagus in there and he is all about the snort and spit..he is just gross during courtship


----------

